# if you had 2 frosties would you risk defrosting?



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm wondering what to do. On my first IVF I had 2 good quality 2 day embies frozen. On my second IVF I had none by day 3 left to freeze. Should I risk defrosting the 2 frosties or wait to see if I ever get to add to them again from another fresh cycle? 

I've just had an mc on New Year's eve and wonder if I'm more fertile and likely to conceive if I had a treatment sooner than later and with FET I can do sooner than a fresh cycle.

Any thoughts appreciated?

Thanks

Lou
x


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

hi lou

after our last fresh tx we only had 2 embies to freeze we then went on to have nat fet in October with our only 2. they both defrosted ok and we went on to get our bfp from them.

wish you loads of luck whatever you decide.

cant answer your other question maybe someone else will

janex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I just replied to another of your posts and actually mentioned this so am repeating myself !!

We had 4 frosties (all grade 1, 4 cell) and we asked to only have 2 frosties thawed each time...we were willing to go with single embryo transfer if only 1 survived.  1st fet - both survived 100% and 2nd fet - 1 survived 100%

Through our experience I'd go with it but obviously only you can make that decision...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Lou  

Sorry to hear your sad news, I've recently had m/c too over new year.

We've only got ONE precious little frostie left over from my first (self funded) cycle and have no choice but to defrost that for Natural FET  .  My clinic make you use them up before I can start my 2 free NHS goes so we have to defrost and hope for the best.  I'm not getting excited but its worth a go and if it fails the sooner we can start a fresh cycle.

Good Luck with your next try hun, sending lots of    your way.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Widgey, so sorry to hear of your mc. It's heartbreaking to get that far and then that happens. Can't believe your NHS go is dependent on you using up your frostie like that. So unfair. But fingers crossed it does work for you.

Lou
x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Lou

On our 2nd IVF we only got 4 good embies we put back 2 which I got a positive from but unfortunately m/c at 11 weeks aug/sept from that one, we then decided to use the 2 frozen from that cycle on a natural cycle in the dec and again we got a positive which we got our beautiful baby boy from.  From my experience the frozen cycle on a natural cycle was much easier and I would recommend it both our embies survived the thaw and didn't lose any cells.

Sorry for your loss but hopefully it will work for you next time.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Michelle, Sorry to hear you went through the loss. Your story does make me think twice about trying the frosties first. Congrats on your little boy!

Lou
x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lou

I am having a medicated FET at the end of the month in Spain - if the snow babies survive the thaw. Under Spanish law you have no choice but to use frosties first before you can have another fresh cycle. We has a fresh cycle in July - bfn, followed by FET in September - bfn.

I am not optimistic about this cycle working given that it didn't last time and I am already planning the next fresh cycle. I did of course have the option of going for tx elsewhere (in a country other than Spain) but I  feel that this is a process that I have to go through.

Helen
xx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Firstly, my heart goes to everyone that miscarries. I can't even begin to understand how distressful that might be. I've never been preggers YET but will try my hardest. I have 2 grade 1 four cell frosties left from a previous IVF where I had a good result. After cycling a lot I am thinking of DE next, but as peace of mind, I'll  have my 2 year old only frosties left, transferred. I'm hoping for a natural FET because we don't know if they will survive and I am truly fed up of drugs. It would be cruel to have full medicated FET and no ET. I say get your frosties and then decide whether you want to IVF again...

best wishes and love to all you ladies


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Lou, you can do both if you do a natural FET as you still ovulate so can have BMS and a transfer.  Plus, if you are an immunie then you will be taking your drugs for that to boost your chances.


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Lol, I'll have my FET at the ARGC. I'd like a natural one as I am egular and only have 2 frosties left. How was it for you? Did they give you a trigger before ET? Where you scanned during ET? Sorry for abusing your kindness
best wishes


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Jogues - my frosties are at Barts as I made them there so I can't tell you about ARGC - good news is that all 8 defrosted so am really pleased.  Just hope I get 2 goodies for transfer.


----------

